# Good Ole' Bottles



## scubapro67 (Nov 8, 2017)

I sent a couple of bottles to Cindy for cleaning back around April.  Got a couple of updates by email a few months afterwards. Since August I've heard nothing and had no answers to emails and phone calls.
Anyone having similar problems?  I'd really like my bottles back 

Duncan.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 8, 2017)

Her website says they are not accepting any new orders and that note appears to have been added in May.  Hopefully she'll resurface!


----------



## scubapro67 (Jan 18, 2018)

So we're now in January 2018 and my bottles have been there since April 2017.  Emails and other communication stopped in August, and there is still no response to phone calls or emails.  If these were regular bottles I wouldn't mind so much, but one is a rather expensive English onion.
Anybody else having similar experiences?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 18, 2018)

Dang, man.  I hate to hear mess like this.  I sure hope that you're able to get your bottles back.  Best of luck.


----------



## robin wells (Mar 2, 2018)

I first contacted the R.I. Police and started a criminal complaint against her, I then contacted an attorney to start legal proceedings against her.  She held my bottles for 7 months with NO COMMUNICATION!! I sent her a registered letter advising her of the forthcoming legal and criminal action against her. Because she solicits services on line that becomes internet fraud, because she uses the mail system that becomes mail fraud, both felony offences not to mention outright theft.. I gave her a deadline to return my bottles which she FINALLY did. She did a pathetic job on them. She needs to be shut down!!! She is prominently affiliated with the Little Rhodie Bottle Club, start your complaint there, I'm sure they would be glad to be rid of her! As a side note absolutely don't believe a word she says!!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 29, 2018)

WOW, Sorry to hear about low life scumbags like this.


----------



## jarhead67 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow. I had her clean a few for me back in 2015 and it didn't take but a couple months then. I had talked with her on the phone a couple times, she was pleasant and informative and she was just starting to take care of her mother and wasn't sure she would be able to do any more bottles for me (or anyone else). I had sent her a blob beer, a Lithia, a half gal. blown crown and a small med, all just to see how each would turn out and they all came back great so I was bummed she wouldn't get around to my good stuff at the time. She didn't seem like the type that would take someone for a ride, but you never know anymore. I definitely don't think she should have taken any more work if she knew it wouldn't' get done. Maybe something happened to her. The above mention of her club may be a good place to find out.


----------

